

Dear HN, what do you think of my new visual aggregator/tech magazine? - taggers

Hey there, im hoping HN can give me some feedback on my new technology news aggregator styled as an online magazine. Please check it out and give me some feedback. Also if you have any tips on how to gain traction in terms of pageviews for a project like this please let me know. Many thanks!.
http://www.planettechnews.com/
======
taggers
anyone?

